# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  Asus RT-AX92U σεταρισμα μαζι με modem παροχου. Με τι τροπο?

## jannos

https://www.asus.com/Networking/RT-AX92U/

Το πηρα για να μπορεσω να εκμεταλευτω και το air protection αλλα και vpn client-server.

Ο μονος τροπος που βρηκα να το συνδεσω στο  Technicolor της Wind ειναι σαν access point, αλλα ετσι δεν δουλευει ουτε το firewall, ουτε τα air ptotection/ Vpn...

Υπαρχει αλλος τροπος? Λογω voip  δεν μπορρω να ξεφορτωθω το moden του παροχου.

----------


## pankostas

Τελικά κατάφερες να το συνδέσεις? Πρέπει να είσαι και ο μόνος εδώ μέσα με αυτό το ρούτερ. Το παρήγγειλα και εγώ.
Εισαι ευχαριστημένος? Τι λέει σαν ρούτερ?

----------


## babis3g

εδω μεσω pppoe βοηθαει?
https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1030645/

----------


## Nikos_Mpl

παιδες καλησπερα, ειπα να γραψω εδω μιας και ειμαστε μαλλον ελαχιστοι που το εχουμε.
πηρα 2 ιδια για να κανω aimesh αλλα το ενα ηταν καμμενο, δεν αναβε και το εστειλα πισω. ΜΕχρι να ερθει, ειπα να κανω repeater το αλλο, το εκανα και μολις εκανε firmware update και επανεκινηση χαθηκε η λειτουργια αυτη.
Το εκανα δηλαδη ρεσετ και δεν μου δινει την επιλογη να το στησεις ως repeater. 
Το εχει δοκιμασει καποιος αλλος να δουμε αν φταιει η αναβαθμιση? επισης εκανα downgrade στο προηγουμενο firmware και δεν μου ανοιγει τα 160mhz στο wifi 6. κανω apply αλλα μολις ξανα μπω ειναι κλειστο. καμια ιδεα κανεις? Παντα ως repeater χρηση

----------


## johnx2

Καλημερα στην παρεα.
Ειμαι στην αναζητηση νεου router για να μπει μπροστα απο το TP Link 100v της Vodafone σε 100ρα VDSL γραμμη.
Ο κυριος λογος επιλογης ενος aftermarket router, ειναι το μεγαλο σπιτι και το ασθενες WiFi του Tp Link 100v.

Πριν λιγες ημερες ειχα αγορασει ενα router της Huawei, το AX3 Quand Core 2x2, καλο, γρηγορο, αλλα το WiFi του δεν καλυπτε ολο το σπιτι, στα πισω δωματια μετα βιας το laptop επιανε 15Mbps.
Η συνδεση του Tp Link 100v με το Huawei AX3 ηταν πανευκολη, στο λεπτο ηταν ετοιμο σε λειτουργια με ενα καλωδιο ethernet που του εδινα internet.

Το RT-AX92U εαν συνδεθει μεσω ενος καλωδιου ethernet με το 100v μεσω της θυρας WLAN θα μοιραζει ασυρματο internet στο μπαμ ? Η θελει ολοκληρη διαδικασια για να το κανω να δουλεψει ?
Το μονο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι η μεγαλη εμβελεια WiFi μεσα στο σπιτι, αλλες λειτουργιες δεν με ενδιαφερει ν' αναλαμβανει...

----------


## panoc

Eαν θες μονο καλυτερη αυσρματη καλυψη τοτε 1000 φορες να κοιταξεις σε καποιο συστημα Mesh WiFI, με 2 ή οσα χρειαζεσαι access points. Kατι σαν τα Deco E4 / M4. (Απεφυγε το Deco E3)

----------


## johnx2

Απ' οτι βλεπω αυτες οι συσκευες δεν υποστηριζουν WiFi 6... και η αληθεια ειναι θα ηθελα να εχουν υποστηριξη WiFi 6.

----------

